# Segmented scalloped Razor & a pen light.



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 15, 2012)

first is a segmented oak wood from off the wood pile with Cocobolo segments and scallops with a 1/8" brass rod. The razor has around 10 coats CA sanded and sanded again through all the colored pads and polished with Novus heavy and light scratch remover. 
The pen light is a first for me. The light is gunmetal and gold with Cocobolo and maple burl. The light to me is a little bulky but not bad. It runs on 2 AAA batteries and uses 12.5mm tubes. It was finished the same as the razor.
Thanks for looking. Comments bad or good welcome.


----------



## Younka (Jan 15, 2012)

I like the shaver alot it looks really good!!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 15, 2012)

You've been like a machine knocking these out and those lines look super tight!  Now what were you saying about the level of segmenting...?  These look like some of the cleanest segments I've seen on the IAP!  Blown away with these!  

My garage has been a bit too cold for me to work in and all my money is going to a metal lathe so I'll have to hold off on the heater for the garage, ha ha ha!  Got to have priorities!


----------



## boxerman (Jan 15, 2012)

I really like the razor. I wouldn't mind shaving with it. That's on fancy pen light.


----------



## LouCee (Jan 15, 2012)

They both look great but I really love that razor.


----------



## reiddog1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Those are some serious skills.  Super clean razor and pen light.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful work.  Amazing.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have been making segmented pens for around a year. Until now I was ripping thin slices on the table saw (not very accurate at all) recently I bought a band saw that has allowed me to get thin slices that are straight and uniform. After cutting the slices I just do some careful belt sanding and glue them up. I need a finer tooth blade but it has made a world of difference.


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 16, 2012)

Love them both. Not much i can say that hasn't already been said.


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 17, 2012)

They Look Great, Outstanding Job on the Segmenting


----------



## el_d (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice Segmenting Brian.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 17, 2012)

the lines are clean, but I am not a fan of not being able to see a defined line between the segments(scallops).  that being said I wish I had the talent you display with this set.

Phil


----------



## PSU1980 (Jan 17, 2012)

Excellent job, I like both items.


----------



## jar6571 (Jan 18, 2012)

The razor is awesome!


----------



## toyotaman (Jan 21, 2012)

I think there both great pieces. Do you have any kind of tutorial in the library on your process you go through? If not I would really like to see one. Your work is awesome. Also where did you get the kit for the pen light?


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 21, 2012)

toyotaman said:


> I think there both great pieces. Do you have any kind of tutorial in the library on your process you go through? If not I would really like to see one. Your work is awesome. Also where did you get the kit for the pen light?


Thank you 
The pen light is simply slicing a blank in half gluing in a different type wood and making a sandwich. After the glue dries you flip the blank on its side and do the same thing. For the scallops There are several places to get info,  the best place being the library. I show 2 crude pics of the cuts for scallops and what the rough finished blank looks like after they are all applied. when you start turning the blank round, those small blocks that are glue onto the angles will start to become rounded. The kit for the pen light is from PSI. Runs on 2 AAA batteries.


----------

